# table for a confectionery guitar cutter



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Years ago, I bought a used Martellato double guitar; it has all the bits and pieces, extra wire, keys - everything.  It was packed in two boxes, one of which went missing for quite a long time but Santa, in his quest for getting something out of the way in the basement found the second box and now I have all the pieces in one place where they belong - in the shop!

So I want to get this thing a permanent home because the frames are heavy and unwieldy and someone is sure to break a wire trying to move them; they don't fit on a standard speed rack and well, it's heavy.  I want to fashion a cover for it so we can just roll it where we need it when we're cutting pate de fruit or marshmallows or what-have-you (cheesecake comes to mind nothing with nuts or inclusions) and get it out of the way when we're not.

At first when I did a search for a guitar table, I saw one for sale for $1500 (hah!).  But today I found the tcfsales site and they have much more reasonable pricing (well, compared to the $1500).  They have a separate category for Dedy cutters and a table made specifically for a double frame Dedy.  Martellato has no such offering, apparently.

What say you all about this - do I buy the Dedy table and just not worry about it or what?


----------

